# Living iin a closed space



## Simplyheaven (Sep 23, 2019)

I am moving in with my partner who has a small apartment, so I was just wondering if small living spaces would affect a relationship.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

No not really, it is important to remember if this is the first. Time your not a independent per-se but a couple respect each other and give it a chance. With Grace.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In the uk most homes are small and we seem to manage.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My Indian buddy in Mumbai lives in 600 sq/ft with his wife, three kids, and mother in law.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Simplyheaven said:


> I am moving in with my partner who has a small apartment, so I was just wondering if small living spaces would affect a relationship.


How and where we live does impact our relationships. Since you are moving in with him, is it his apartment and you are a kind of guest or will you equally share the space? Have you talked about how you are going to fit your things into the space?

What arrangement are you moving away from? It sounds like you are moving from a larger place to move in with him. Why didn't he move in with you if your place is larger?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We lived in a small RV full-time for 2 years and loved it. It really depends on how well you get along with each other! If there are issues, then close proximity with no escape can be a problem.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Cynthia said:


> Since you are moving in with him, is it his apartment and you are a kind of guest or will you equally share the space? Have you talked about how you are going to fit your things into the space?


This is probably going to be the biggest concern. If tension is created by the small space, it may be compounded by a feeling that your invasion into "his" small space is the problem. Completely agree that talking about it and setting out the ground rules will help. It might seem unromantic but assuming that everything will just work out is probably not realistic. So agree ahead of time with the closet space available for you, etc. Where you put your bike, your camping (or whatever) gear, etc.

Also, you'll likely have duplicate things or things that you just can't fit in the small space that you want to keep for your next place (decorative things, books that you don't want to get rid of, etc so hopefully you have a storage space in the building or you might want to budget for a storage unit.


----------

